

Challenge HN: Block YouTube, Facebook, Google, Flash, etc for a day - abraham

Recently I have been working to minimize distractions and increase motivation through a number of steps. One step I took was to block a number of domains Sunday through Friday. Www.youtube.com was one of said domains and doing so opened my eyes to just how pervasive YouTube embeds are on internet.<p>I challenge HN readers to block one or more domains for 24 hours. You will quickly notice just how often the blocked tendrils will leave blank/broken areas in sites.<p>A few good domains to block are www.facebook.com, www.youtube.com, twitter.com, or even just flash completely.
======
dataguy
Nice idea, maybe we could make a list of more domains to block:

Your ideas: * facbook.com * twitter.com * youtube.com

Mine: * stackexchange.com (yes!) * amazon.com (am I the only one using this so
often?) * nytimes.com

It really seems like a nice idea to see how much we got used to these things
when only a few years ago we didn't even knew we might need it :D

~~~
cskau
*.ycombinator.com

------
towndrunk
I think I could block all those in the title no problem except for Google.
Google is too handy for searching for docs, methods and the like.

------
instakill
I'd like to take up this challenge but the nature of my work prohibits me from
doing so. Maybe on the weekend.

------
ashitvora
Facebook, Youtube, Gmail (I don't get any important emails on weekends.),
Reddit

------
wipt
I'll admit HN is where I kill a lot of my time online, right after blogs...

